# Houston - we have lift off



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Well. He is home. I really like the breeder. She gave me a sheet of all her dogs from all litters and their health tests. Some only had CERF because they are pets.

Well, he threw up a little on the way home. Then him and my son slept the whole way home. 2 hours by myself in the car. Boring......

Anyway, he is doing good. He uses the pee pads. In fact, he cried to get off my lap to go down and pee on it. That is good.

Bad part is he cries and cries and cries when I put him in the crate. I thought OH my goodness what did I get into. But then I set up his xpen and put him in there and he was fine. So, we will see.

I am nervous, excited and sad. Just thinking our little guy is missing out on the joy of having a new puppy. COL. Stinks. Plus, I think I got the bug. I feel I am going to get sick any minute and ache all over. Double yuck.

Any advise? I am putting his crate by my sons bed. Hope it works. I am very very nervous. Were you guys this way when you got yours? It has been 17 years since I had a puppy.... I knew it was a lot of work and did all my research but I cannot believe how nervous I am.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Rita, take time to relax with the little one. Everything will be fine. Enjoy. Good luck.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Rita, Congrats on Houston!! I am sure that although you are not feeling well, that he will help you feel better! Mine cried for 3-4 days in the crate but they finally got used to it and now are fine. It is just a bit of adjustment for them leaving their moms & litter mates. He will be fine in a few days!
Laurie


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Yay! Congratulations!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Rita - finally our little baby is home!!! 
Don't worry, everything will fall into place and everyone will be fine, you'll see. First and foremost, take care of your cold/flu. Take some meds, drink lots of liquids and make some chicken soup, it's good for the soul and the flu. 

Best,


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. Still feeling yucky. Last night went well. He would not stay with my son or should I say my son said he made too much noise. Learning experience. I said, now you know why kids shouldn't have babies.  

So, I ended up sleeping on the floor in the living room with him in his kennel. So proud that I did that. POB pat on back. He sleep until 1 Am and then wanted out. He peed and pooped on his pad.  Then I stuck him right back in. He slept until 7.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations on having him home! I really hope you feel better soon though. I haven't had a puppy in years either and mine is coming home next Friday...so I am starting to get a little nervous too! lol

Hopefully, little Houston will adjust very quickly! 

Love,
Kara


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey Kara. Glad I am not the only one nervous. They are so small and it is like wow I hope he is OK. Then again I used to check on my human kids all the time when they were sleeping. Crazy lady I guess.

Lynn is right to tire him out. Then he sleeps in his kennel. The only problem is that his favorite toy is a squeeky ball. Annoying when you feel yucky. So, I am going to try to put myself together and go to the store and get another ball (if not today then tomorrow). I could handle jingles more than squeeks.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! I didn't even think about how annoying the "squeeky" toys could be! I bought her some cute little chickens, one named Henrietta that "squeeks" and one that is named Earl that "farts".......hehe! What was I THINKING!!!!! lol

love,
Kara


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

They are cute but when you are not feeling well its like please pick another toy. I am the one who bought it too. Silly me.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yiiiippppeeeee, Houston is home!!  

Ah, those first nights..... they can be a bit challenging, but you'll both get into the swing of things. On Ricky's first day home, I started giving him his meals in his crate. He LOVED his crate! lol I split it in half with a board because he was so tiny and I didn't want him to pee in it (he never did). He knew that the crate meant food, meant good things so he never hesitated to go into it. I always kept the door open, but when he'd go in to nap, I'd close it behind him. I wanted him to get used to me being the one who decides when he gets out and when he has to stay in. Of course, I was always home and so it was easy to do. 

I'm not surprised to read that your son finds the pup 'annoying' at night! lol They just might end up keeping each other awake!  

One "sacred" rule is to never let the pup out of his crate when he's crying or whining! Everyone in the household has to abide by this rule - we are 5 and I had to repeat it often. Wait for a few seconds of silence and then let him out. We don't want him to associate crying/complaining with you letting him out. Then he'll always whine and won't stop until you 'give in'. Could be a problem.... 

We brought Ricky's crate to our bedroom, but kept it on the floor by the bed as of night #4 and he did great. He's been back in the kitchen, though, since mid-Jan. (at 6 mths.) and we haven't had any problems at all. 

Do take care of yourself, Rita! It is tiring training and watching a new puppy. I have Fibromyalgia and was exhausted and had aches and pains for a long while from the work involved, but it does get better - eventually. I think having a pen as well as pads/litter really helps. We didn't have those, only used outdoors as a place to pee so it was quite challenging.

((hugs)) and warm wishes that you get to feeling better soon, hon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Rita, I can empathize. after waiting so long for Houston to arrive and then to get sick. I joked when we got Cash that I had "post pupdum depression" because I was soooo excited before he came- and so overwhelmed once he got here... But a month later--- everything is falling into place (it didn't even take a month for it happen) Once you're feeling better- all you will have to do is look at that adorable face.... good luck hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Rita,
Congrats! Instead of sleeping on the floor, you might want to try putting his crate up on something next to your bed. We kept Dora sleeping like this for about 4 months. It helped that she could see us and felt like she was sleeping with the pack-me, my husband, and my maltese. She did whine a bit at first but then after a week or two, was used to her place.

Good luck,
Amanda


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the advice and support. We are doing OK. I don't know what I have but it feels like someone hit me with a baseball bat. Actually, he is a good puppy. I leave the crate door open and he goes in my himself to say I had enough play.

He is getting used to his xpen with wire crate attached. He does cry at first and it is hard to tell my son not to let him out. But once you give in, he knows he rules the roost.

We did try the crate on a chair with my son but I am beginning to think he really likes me better. I just think he knows I am the momma dog. Plus I was sleeping on the couch last night so I wouldn't contaminate everyone else. So moving to the floor wasn't that bad. Further more, I guess I was trying to make sure everyone else got a good nights sleep. Foolish me........

As for squeeky toys I can live with them.. He has a few but it just the darn ball. It has the ugliest squeek and squeeks when it inflates and deflates. UGH. Tomorrow I am going to the store for a new ball


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Rita,
Houston is precious. Good luck and hope you are feeling better. What a good Mom you are, sleeping on the floor.
When Kodi was little, his favorite place to sleep was his Sherpa bag. When he got tired, that is where he would go. I had a crate, but he would only eat in there (to keep away from the cats) and then he would come out. They are all so cute with their silly ways. But I love the kisses and hugs I get from them.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

*Diarrhea*

Ugh. Now Houston has the diarrhea. Do puppies usually get this from the upset of the travel etc? I am going to the vet first thing tomorrow and I will call them before to see if they need a sample.

It is not severe diarrhea. I guess more loose than runny. He is eating, not vomiting or drinking a lot of water, or acting sick so I don't think it is major. No blood either. If he acts sicker tonight I will call.

Maybe he got sick from me. Is that possible?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Rita,
that is normal for a puppy to do that due to the stress of the "move" as long as you have not changed the food or given him new treats. Also, stress can cause giarddia (sp) to rear it's ugly head as it lays dormet until the dog is stressed. It is passed from the mother to babies at birth and not be known to the breeder. 

It is best to take the puppy to the vet and have a stool sample tested. 

Hang in there you are doing the right thing. Also, you could try to give him a little white rice and boiled chicken or chicken baby food too until it clears. That is what is better known as the diarrhea diet. Pumpkin from the can is a good natural remedy for both constipation and diarrhea.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Rita, 
I don't think puppies can get sick from humans...I have never heard of it, but I don't really know. Can you call the breeder and see if any of the other dogs she has have anything Houston might have caught? Maybe ask her if he got diarrhea ever?
My dog had a 12 hr. air flight to get to me and he didn't get diarrhea. The only time he would get it I could trace it back to something new in his diet that I immediately eliminated from his diet. Sometimes a type of treat of chew will do it. 
Did Houston have any new type of food?


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Lynn and Kathy. No change in food so I bet it is what Kathy said. I will contact the breeder this morning. She may have mentioned another puppy having something but none other puppies showed signs. I think I was so overprocessed that things didn't stick in my head.

I am glad I am going to the vet today though. So far he is good. Only gets up once at night. I have to read up if I should be having him hold it. (look back at old threads) 

Maybe the vet can take a look at me too. LOL. I think I will call the doctor for me too. I cannot stand up with being sick and feeling dizzy. Think it is a wild sinus ear infection. I have to watch because last time I had Masoiditis (?) people used to get it years ago without anitbiotics. My ear infection spread to my skull. Nice.............

TTYL


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Also, stress can cause giarddia (sp) to rear it's ugly head as it lays dormet until the dog is stressed. It is passed from the mother to babies at birth and not be known to the breeder.
> .


Just emailed the breeder and she said one other dog has giarddia. She wants me to tell her as soon as I get back from the vet.

TTYL


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Rita,

So sorry you are sick, I am glad you called your doctor. As for the puppy, don't worry, giarddia and cocidia (sp?) are common in puppies and easily treated. Take care of yourself and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Well Houston is the first Hav at the vet practice and he was cooed and awed over. He weighed in at 3.8 lbs at 11 weeks. She said he is very healthy. POB for finding a good breeder.

My breeder also gave me the Havanese vaccine protocol from the Hav Club so I was very happy about that and gave it to the vet.

The vet didn't see any giarddia in this poop but the breeder said they didn't see it with the other puppy until they sent it away. UGH. So, I guess I will call my vet back........


Other than that he is doing well. Very happy and loving.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Rita, 
Sorry you are not feeling better, maybe you should go to the dr. too? Boy, 3.8 pounds they are so small at that age. I forgot how little they are when we first get them. Good thing you got the Havanese vaccine protocol, I had some confusion with my vet over that. Gald Houston is doing well today, have you been taking pictures?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Rita, I am sorry you are not feeling well. I wish you a speedy recovery  As, for Houston I am happy he is okay. Hang in there, and take care of yourself - I can relate to having a family and a new puppy. We put everyone else first, and usually we don't even have time for ourselves. Try to be as consistent, as you can, and focus on getting better.. Pretty soon you will be up and running and on top of things again


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes I have some pictures. I just can't remember how to download them. I think I have a brain fart. LOL. I will try to get some soon.

His official color is Sable with silver tips. Even the breeder wants me to keep sending her pictures. She is wondering what he will look like in a year.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congradulations Rita on getting your new puppy Houston!He is a very pretty little guy!Give him a snuggle for me!It's been awhile since Quince was that size!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

By the way, Julie....I love Quince's "eyebrows"...they look cute! Vicki


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great news, Rita! About Houston that is... all healthy and thriving. Now, what about you? Gosh, you sound so sick. I hope you've got a chance to see your own doctor and get this taken care of.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Rita,

Glad to hear that Houston got a clean bill of health. You said that the vet didn't see any giardiah in his stool, but did she send it to the lab to test. My vet says that even when you can't see giarddia with a naked eye, it can still be there. 

Now what about you, what did the doc say?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Vicki! That's partly what attracted us to him-those big white eyebrows,and almost symettrical facial markings.I thought it was unusual,but I see quite a few havs have eyebrows like Quincy's!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry guys I am so busy. I am doing better had to drag myself to work today. Yuck. At least I can leave to come home for lunch to take care of the little guy. Grandma and Pa will be home from vacation soon and I hope they can help me out. Otherwise, I am going to pay for a puppy sitter until June when my son gets out of school.

Houston poopy is back to normal. He hasn't been eating that much so I think he treated himself. They say to withhold food for 24 hours but I just couldn't. He ate very little though and things are OK. 

I am looking for that Liver Powder for his food. Same food as breeder and he just won't eat.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Rita
When I got my 2 pups, each breeder told me they were eating a certain food. So, I went out and bought the food, and guess what? The pups wouldn't eat it! So, I put them on Royal Canin and that is what they are still eating. You might have to try something else. I think their tastebuds change at some point.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Rita, I am happy Houston is feeling better. I hope you feel better soon. The same happened wth me with Oreo. And my breeder told me that he was most likely out of sorts because of the new environment. I stuck with the same food but picked it up after about half hour. If he did not eat it, I would wrap it in plastic wrap and stored it in the refridgerator for the next meal. I kept it up, and I knew eventually he would be hungry enough to eat his meals. After a few days he did, and now he gobbles it up within 5 mins. Don't give up and pretty soon he will be eating heartily. Oh yes, especially when they get to a growth spurt, boy do they eat


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

He didn't really eat since Saturday. I was taking the food away after 1/2 hour but it didn't seem to work. Had to put some moist dog food (only a teaspoon) in with Houston's food. He ate the whole bowl and looked up for more. LOL

Poops on the run came back again. The vet said she is just going to treat him for Giarddia. She did say it is very hard to detect even sometimes by sending it out. She didn't want me to pay all that $ and the test might be wrong anyway. Rather be safe than sorry.

Thanks for all your well wishes and support. 
HL&K


----------



## jaz6552 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi 
Could anyone advise me on downloading pics I tried earlier my Camera is a Canon digital IXUS pic format is image jpeg. I used the browse facility to try to upload but it said it didn't recognise the format....is British different from American.
Anne "Bellas" mum


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Rita, hopefully with the vet treating Houston, he will start feeling better right away.

I wouldn't worry too much about the food, because that is pretty common when a pup goes to a new home.. just keep offering it to him.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

The baby food was going to be my suggestion as well. When Brady was a puppy, we would use a small spoon of Chicken flavor baby food mixed with his meal. He was a huge fan. Also, I boil chicken and mix it in with his food. It sounds like a pain, but it really isn't bad. I boil a pot full and then freeze it in seperate containers. He is quite the good eater now.


----------

